# Christian Rap



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 17, 2009)

I have recently become a big fan of Christian Rap music from artists like LeCrae, Flame, and Trip Lee. They have the ability to "rap" some very good doctrine and I really enjoy listening to them. I live in southern Alabama and was wondering just how widespread this music is and if you have heard it what you think about it. Has anyone here heard of these guys.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never heard of those artists, but like I said in another thread, I'm not "up" on the Christian music scene. While there are some exceptions, I'm not a huge fan of rap. Rap and Country are towards the bottom of my genre faves. Every now and then I'll come across some rap that I enjoy, but if I were to hear a rap song on the radio that started going on and on about Jesus, I'd probably turn the station. Not sure what that says about me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 17, 2009)

There are a few of us who like the Christian rappers. I especially like Lecrae. I'll try to find some of the other threads.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/reformed-rap-33752/


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 17, 2009)

I like some of the more laid back rap. I like Toby Mac b/c my family knows him, and I like Shai Linne. His _Greatest Story Ever Told_ is a great 5 minute biblical theology.


----------



## Kim G (Feb 17, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I like Shai Linne. His _Greatest Story Ever Told_ is a great 5 minute biblical theology.



I agree. Shai Linne is awesome!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to be heavily into secular rap, and shai linne is by far the most talented rapper I have ever heard - secular or Christian.

** Edit **

I have actually met Cam (on Lecrae and Sho Baraka's albums), and he is a wonderful person to spend time around, and truly loves the Lord. In every break we had from what we were doing, he asked me "So, you wanna go have some Bible study."


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

I appreciate what some of the Christians who rap are doing, but I just can't stand the genre. It irritates the stew right out of me if I hear it for more than a few minutes.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 17, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I like Toby Mac b/c my family knows him...



Would you kindly have someone in your family ask him to get DC Talk back together for a reunion tour? _Jesus Freak_ is one of the best albums of all time in my humble personal opinion.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 17, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I appreciate what some of the Christians who rap are doing, but I just can't stand the genre. It irritates the stew right out of me if I hear it for more than a few minutes.



Thank you for your post, Lawrence U. For me it's seconds!


----------



## Kim G (Feb 17, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate what some of the Christians who rap are doing, but I just can't stand the genre. It irritates the stew right out of me if I hear it for more than a few minutes.
> ...


That's what I always said . . . until I heard Shai Linne's song on the Gospel of Romans. I've thought about buying this song and putting it on a CD by itself so I could memorize a succinct form of the gospel.

[video=youtube;K2r4ujFeuqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2r4ujFeuqk[/video]


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 17, 2009)

The things about shai linne that impresses me are his rhyme schemes - he does creative things that most rappers never even think of or try.

For instance:

"It puts me in a true rage (A), how she pumps the new age (A), on Television (B), like five days a week (C) / Yet, only a few gage (A), that that won't get you saved (A), from hell so listen (B), 'cause my God came to speak (C)"

When it flies by in the song, sometimes it's hard to pick up on that stuff.

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 02:05:39 EST-----

"Back in the days, trapped in my ways, saturated with dark, till Christ activated his spark and captivated my heart!"

[video=youtube;QFngtmn3TYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFngtmn3TYA[/video]
*
"Most preachin' today producing stony ground hearers / that's why the world looks at the church and only found mirrors..."*


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> The things about shai linne that impresses me are his rhyme schemes - he does creative things that most rappers never even think of or try.



Have you listened to Eminem??? I'm not condoning all of his music, but his rhyming schemes are unreal. I don't know who this Shai Linne person is, but I'm inclined to think that his style is nothing new.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 17, 2009)

Tripel said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> > The things about shai linne that impresses me are his rhyme schemes - he does creative things that most rappers never even think of or try.
> ...


 
Yes, I have heard Eminem extensively, and I think shai linne could achieve, if not excel, the same level of complexity.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't really like rap music, but I think Christian rap, especially when it's catchy and good, is just so funny. I like it, I guess.

I listen mostly to metal, though. Underoath (older stuff, pre-Spencer Chamberlain) is my favorite.


----------



## SpokenFor (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, this 38-year-old, head-covering, white, housewife from Connecticut LOVES reformed rap! I have a great sound system in my station wagon, and love to open the sun roof while noddin to Lecrae, Flame, Shai Linne and 116 Clique. I need to get some Tripp Lee and Cross Movement..oh, and Steven the Levite. Until I hear these guys rap, I never liked the genre.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> _Jesus Freak_ is one of the best albums of all time in my humble personal opinion.



Wow.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 17, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> I don't really like rap music, but I think Christian rap, especially when it's catchy and good, is just so funny. I like it, I guess.
> 
> I listen mostly to metal, though. Underoath (older stuff, pre-Spencer Chamberlain) is my favorite.



"Funny"?

And yes, Dallas-era Underoath is pretty good. But this thread isn't about metal.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 17, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> I don't really like rap music, but I think Christian rap, especially when it's catchy and good, *is just so funny*. I like it, I guess.
> 
> I listen mostly to metal, though. Underoath (older stuff, pre-Spencer Chamberlain) is my favorite.



This is the main thing that scares me about Christian rap. Back when I was going through the whole youth group culture, the motto was "the way it's presented doesn't matter, as long as the message is right!"... I think I'm starting to see more and more how completely ridiculous of a statement that is. In the past, I loved rap, however, I sometimes (often) wonder if the medium fits the message.


----------



## Kim G (Feb 17, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> This is the main thing that scares me about Christian rap. Back when I was going through the whole youth group culture, the motto was "the way it's presented doesn't matter, as long as the message is right!"... I think I'm starting to see more and more how completely ridiculous of a statement that is. In the past, I loved rap, however, I sometimes (often) wonder if the medium fits the message.



I have had the opposite experience. I grew up with "the only thing that matters is how it is presented." No drums, no up-to-date tunes or lyrics, nothing that "smacks of the world."

As I've grown, I've learned that it is no more fair for me to insist that classical music (or light pop) is the only medium that Christians can use than it would be for rappers to say that rap is the only medium a Christian can use. Both are musical styles from different subcultures, but that doesn't make one good and one bad.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2009)

So when these rappers pause after a flow do they look out at the audience and strike a pose and say "The Word" instead of just "Word"?


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 17, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> So when these rappers pause after a flow do they look out at the audience and strike a pose and say "The Word" instead of just "Word"?



Oh, I imagine it's been done!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been a fan of Christian rap for a couple of years now. The thing I most appreciate about it is it's similarity, (no joke) to hymondy and psalmody. Both of which are very content-rich, just like rap.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2009)

I _love_ Shai Linne, Lecrae, Trip Lee, etc. Hip-hop is a culture, and these guys are doing missions work and ministry in this culture that very few others have done. Praise God, and may the Lord bless these men.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not big into Rap. What little of it I actually have some interest in is all old school stuff like Grand Master Flash and the Furious Five.

Hey, Roldan, you need to chime in here.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2009)

I also love regenerate MC Hammer. "We've got to pray/just to make it today"...


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, any of you guys listen to Timothy Brindle? I just found out about him because he is a guest on (at least) one of Shai Linne's CDs. Listening to more of his stuff, it sounds great...

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 05:54:58 EST-----

Dude and he's gringo!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 17, 2009)

I like Timothy Brindle and I second the greatness of Stephen the Levite!


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I'm not big into Rap. What little of it I actually have some interest in is all old school stuff like Grand Master Flash and the Furious Five.
> 
> Hey, Roldan, you need to chime in here.



CHiming.....lol

http://www.myspace.com/reformordinancemusic


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 17, 2009)

(sigh)
Now I feel old.

Yeah, I know, I know...."Cuz you are, dude!"


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I'll come clean.

I used to be a Christian rapper (and looked the part a little better than I do now)

www.soundclick.com/taylorandkyle

Another Gospel - expressing my frusterations with the prosperity "gospel" movement
Sample for Darian - the first verse off of the last song I recorded


----------



## Augusta (Feb 17, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate what some of the Christians who rap are doing, but I just can't stand the genre. It irritates the stew right out of me if I hear it for more than a few minutes.
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 17, 2009)

> Yes, this 38-year-old, head-covering, white, housewife from Connecticut LOVES reformed rap! I have a great sound system in my station wagon, and love to open the sun roof while noddin to Lecrae, Flame, Shai Linne and 116 Clique. I need to get some Tripp Lee and Cross Movement..oh, and Steven the Levite. Until I hear these guys rap, I never liked the genre.



Whoa. This is one of the things you just never think you'll read on the Puritan Board...

I believe rap music is responsible for the holes in the ozone layer.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd like to hear what the Sugar Hill Gang would sound like if they were saved


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?

Theognome


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 17, 2009)

raekwon said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like rap music, but I think Christian rap, especially when it's catchy and good, is just so funny. I like it, I guess.
> ...



I don't know what it is about it, but I laugh. I guess cause the lyrics are clever and I can relate with them and I _like_ them, but I normally associate the genre with half-naked women and drug-peddlers. 

(Dallas Taylor owns! "A Message for Adrienne" is so stinking beautifully written... and his earlier stuff, "Cries of the Past" and "Act of Depression" (the albums) are really really good, too!)


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?
> 
> Theognome



Honey, tofu comes in handy for a lot of interesting and healthy dishes, so I hate to agree with your simile. Yet, I do.


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?
> 
> Theognome



Whats the point? Christ centered music and the saving of souls from a perverse culture and an instrument to express sound theology.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Roldan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?
> ...



That is simply gross, Sir. If a plate of tofu started doing that, I would _run_ not walk, out of that Japanese restaurant!

Theognome


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Roldan said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Well Sorry you feel that way and you are definitely entitled to your opinion. But brother by all means make sure your opinion is biblically supported before you go putting down cultures you don't understand or even know for that matter. Thats the problem with folk, they are too comfortable in their own little world and bubble to the point that any other people group are forgotten and not even cared for. Sir are you willing to go into the gun popping streets of the ghetto to present Christ to this dying culture and generation, if so great join hands with us don't criticize, if not then don't judge or criticize those who are willing to risk their lives on a daily basis for the sake of Christ. By all means run forest run!!!! lol 

I apologize to everyone if I sound harsh but to be quite honest I'm pretty tired of little hints of prejudice in uninformed peoples remarks against another culture, this is anti the great commission.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?
> 
> Theognome



Hip-hop music is a word-based medium. The Gospel is a word-based message. Therefore, the Gospel can be placed into hip-hop to the glory of God, much as it can be placed into other word-based mediums, like books, sermons, and classroom lessons.

Tofu, on the other hand, is a soybean-based food.

See the difference?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Roldan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Roldan said:
> ...



When I first read this, I'll admit my initial response was, 'Um... is this guy for real?'

That's the problem with some folk- a large chip on the shoulder that is impressed upon others, placing their _own_ prejudices upon others. I don't recall attacking the poor of America in my post, or declaring a dying culture. 

Take the plank our of your own eye, Sir.

Theognome

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 10:02:34 EST-----



raekwon said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I liken Rap to tofu. You could Christianize it, I suppose, but what's the point?
> ...



you're right, of course. My post was not intended to be taken with any seriousness- only expressing that I'm not a fan of Rap.

Theognome


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Roldan said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...




Nah not really I brush things like that off my shoulder as Jay-Z would say.

Im just speaking the truth about a sever problem we have in our mainline predominantly white middle class to wealthy denominations. I never said you attacked anything actually but anyone who can read can see the offensive hints in your remarks sir. It was christian hip-hop that brought me to Christ sir, now tell me whats gross about that..........

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 10:11:38 EST-----



Theognome said:


> you're right, of course. My post was not intended to be taken with any seriousness- only expressing that I'm not a fan of Rap.
> 
> Theognome



Well Im coo with that brother, you just have to pick your statements wisely. I mean you called the fact that the music is Christ centered and saves souls and is a medium to teach sound doctrine, gross. Honestly how else would a person take that sir. I apologize if I have offended you in anyway my intention was more to inform than to scold, sorry


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Roldan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Roldan said:
> ...



Nay, you are speaking an opinion about mainline predominantly white middle class to wealthy denominations, not a truth by any stretch of the word. You are speaking pure stereotypes- ones that we hear from the world and not from Christendom. Anyone who can read will see the very deep chip I spoke of- something that not even Jay-Z can remove. 

Before declaring to a man in a 'predominantly white middle class to wealthy denomination' who actually has proclaimed the gospel on the streets in some of the most violent ghettos of KC's inner city and has been used by Christ as an instrument to bring some of His chosen from the wretchedness of their sin from such places that his intent was to offend, remember that such accusations reveal far more about the accuser than the accused. For example- the easiest way to find a racist is to listen for the first person who cries, 'racist!'. Simply put, I believe you are looking for what is not there, and are grasping for straws.

Theognome

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 10:20:24 EST-----



Roldan said:


> Well Im coo with that brother, you just have to pick your statements wisely. I mean you called the fact that the music is Christ centered and saves souls and is a medium to teach sound doctrine, gross. Honestly how else would a person take that sir. I apologize if I have offended you in anyway my intention was more to inform than to scold, sorry



Ahh.

I see we may have both gone on tangents. My apologies if I likewise misunderstood you. 

Theognome


----------



## Craig (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow...I just listened to both Shai Linne tracks...I didn't know there were any talented rappers left. I'll be visiting iTunes pretty soon.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, and Roldan, you have to admit that if a plate of tofu started singing to you, you'd be somewhat perplexed. My post concerning what is gross was about tofu, not Rap.

theognome


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Oh, and Roldan, you have to admit that if a plate of tofu started singing to you, you'd be somewhat perplexed. My post concerning what is gross was about tofu, not Rap.
> 
> theognome



To be quit honest, i have no idea what tofu is LOL..... no seriously


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Roldan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Roldan, you have to admit that if a plate of tofu started singing to you, you'd be somewhat perplexed. My post concerning what is gross was about tofu, not Rap.
> ...



It's soybean curd, fermented kinda like cheese, and is used often in various Asian dishes. To me, it's kinda like the taste of packaging popcorn found in understuffed boxes, with a texture not unlike moldy pudding. I highly recommend it to folks who despise eating.

But it is one of those foods that the folks who like eating uberhealthy stuff swear by. Personally, although I sometimes swear concerning tofu, it isn't by it.

Theognome


----------



## Honor (Feb 17, 2009)

ok here's an admission... quite odd but totally true
I *LOVE* Toby Mac... My 5 year old and I were belting out Lose My Soul today in the car
and.....

I own like 4 Eminem CD's
usually when I tell people that I get that cocked-to-the-side-dog look huh? but I do that and a whole CD case of Techno but I guess that's a whole other thread


----------



## Roldan (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Roldan said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

See? I _told_ you it was gross!

Sushi, however, is great stuff!

Theognome


----------



## Honor (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> See? I _told_ you it was gross!
> 
> Sushi, however, is great stuff!
> 
> Theognome


here here!!!!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 18, 2009)

I was a big fan of rap. Tried to get into Christian rap but it was embarrassing. I had written it off for almost two decades until I had a friend ask me what Reformed Christian rap would sound like. I went on the hunt and it turned out all the artists he liked were reformed Christian rappers.

My playlist so far:
The Ambassador
ChristCentric
The CrossMovement
Cruz Cordero
Da Truth
Evangel
Everyday Process
Flame
Lecrae
Phanatik
Shai Linne
T.R.U.-L.I.F.E.
Timothy Brindle
The Tonic

Michelle Bonilla isn't a rapper but is on the CrossMovement label and has a great CD. 


Brindle has not put anything out. He is under church discipline and until he gets things worked out is not allowed to produce any music. Much respect to him and his church for exhibiting church discipline.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 18, 2009)

Brindle has a couple of albums out. I got one on eMusic just a few weeks back.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 18, 2009)

I meant Brindle has not put anything new out. _Killing Sin_ and _The Great Awakening_ are it. Right?


----------



## Roldan (Feb 18, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> I was a big fan of rap. Tried to get into Christian rap but it was embarrassing. I had written it off for almost two decades until I had a friend ask me what Reformed Christian rap would sound like. I went on the hunt and it turned out all the artists he liked were reformed Christian rappers.
> 
> My playlist so far:
> The Ambassador
> ...



Just so were clear on who's reformed and who's not because I know these guys personally for many years being that I have been doing reformed hip hop for 13yrs.


*The Ambassador*- 4 point Calvinist but not reformed, Ive discussed the L many times with him.

*The Crossmovement*-Not reformed some calvinist and some arminians

*Cruz Cordero*-was reformed but now a Federal Vision proponent loves Doug Wilson and NT Wright and is also now a Charasmatic and Im even in a present discussion with him about God speaking audibly to people still which he believes , we go way back

*Da Truth*-Calvinist but not reformed

*Evangel*- Thoroughly reformed!! MEmber of Christcentric

*Christcentric*-Thoroughly reformed, My group Reform Ordincane appears on their last album, song called "ALready not Yet" Amil perspective hehe

*Everyday process*-not sure really never met them but lyrics have Calvinistic influence

*Flame*-Calvinist but not reformed so far as I know but is leaning.

*Lecrae*-Calvinist but not reformed

*Phanatik*-Arminian in theology even though he wouldn't like to be called that, from my conversations with him

*Shai linne*-Refomed Baptist, yes you guys have one out there lol jk

*True Life*-Calvinist but not reformed

*Timothy Brindle*-The last time I talked to him he was Reformed Baptist

*The Tonic one of the founders of Crossmovement*-Calvinist not reformed

there are others out who are reformed still underground but making it big lately like....

*Azriel from the K.C.*

*Black Calvinist *who pops in here now and then and member of the PCA and very active in his local congregation

My crew Reforme Ordinance also members of the PCA

*Believen Stephen*-Reformed Baptist

and some other that don't cross my mind at the moment

But anyways just some FYI HOLLA!!

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 02:40:56 EST-----



SemperEruditio said:


> I meant Brindle has not put anything new out. _Killing Sin_ and _The Great Awakening_ are it. Right?



Yuppers


----------



## raekwon (Feb 18, 2009)

Roldan said:


> *The Ambassador*- 4 point Calvinist but not reformed, Ive discussed the L many times with him.



That's surprising, since he's a pastor in an Acts 29 Network church.


----------



## Roldan (Feb 18, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Roldan said:
> 
> 
> > *The Ambassador*- 4 point Calvinist but not reformed, Ive discussed the L many times with him.
> ...



YEah Epiphany Fellowship in North Philly my hood lol

Then again its been like a year since I really sat down to talk to him so maybe things have change.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahhhh I forget the TR vs Calvinist thing.

Now is a Reformed Anglican TR?  Not sure if BlackCalvinist is PCA. 

Turns out Apologist from ChristCentric is a neighbor. Been by his house a bit. I can say that including you I am up to knowing three Latinos in the PCA/OPC. 

_A Dominican, a Cuban, and a Mexican walk into a church...and the preacher says..."_


----------



## Roldan (Feb 18, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Ahhhh I forget the TR vs Calvinist thing.
> 
> Now is a Reformed Anglican TR?  Not sure if BlackCalvinist is PCA.
> 
> ...



lol yeah tell me about it.....My pops has one of the few spanish mission churches in Central Florida in the PCA, this is why I have a passion to reach my culture spanish and english, feel me

I thought for sure Black C. was but I'll go ask him real quick

And Apologist thats my brotha from anotha motha, I love that dude

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 03:26:14 EST-----



SemperEruditio said:


> Ahhhh I forget the TR vs Calvinist thing.
> 
> Now is a Reformed Anglican TR?  Not sure if BlackCalvinist is PCA.
> 
> ...




My bad, your right he's not PCA but in the Evangelical Free Church


----------



## Roldan (Feb 18, 2009)

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 18, 2009)

Theognome said:


> See? I _told_ you it was gross!
> 
> Sushi, however, is great stuff!
> 
> Theognome



Well, darlin' we're gonna be gettin' some sushi soon!


----------



## Roldan (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry the other link was no good....

This one is to some of our songs....note grace unkown especially....one of my favorites

SoundClick artist: Reform Ordinance - Dope, Underground Hip-Hop

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 05:13:10 EST-----



TaylorOtwell said:


> Ok, I'll come clean.
> 
> I used to be a Christian rapper (and looked the part a little better than I do now)
> 
> ...




YOOOOOOO!!! I loved the music brother....get back into it thats my word.


----------



## Craig (Feb 18, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Ok, I'll come clean.
> 
> I used to be a Christian rapper (and looked the part a little better than I do now)
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Is that you on those tracks? Those were pretty good. Seriously.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 19, 2009)

Roldan said:


> lol yeah tell me about it.....My pops has one of the few spanish mission churches in Central Florida in the PCA, this is why I have a passion to reach my culture spanish and english, feel me


Oh yeah! I feel ya. I put the following in my bio for our church website: _Frank's passion lies in addressing the concerns of Latino and African-American communities from a distinctly reformed theological perspective."_

I applaud what these rappers are doing. I saw a Christian reggaeton CD the other day. I think I'm going to buy it and see. I know some guys whose theology comes from these Christian rappers. They are becoming Calvinists and do not even realize it.


----------

